# ?
:          .        .               ?           ?           ?

----------


## amfora

> 





> 


    ,   -         ,   .     .

----------


## Kassir

,         .
 , ,  ,            ( "  "),      ( ,   .)   .
     ?

----------


## Elen.ka

,        , ..    .     (,   .  .     ).

----------


## Kassir

*Elen.ka*,    ,      :
1)                   , , .
2)                      . 72.1   "   . ".     .    .
3)         .
4)             .

?

----------


## Elen.ka

> 1)                   , , .


            .

----------

.         .

    :

1.         ,              (  )
2.   ()            :    ,      .....     
3.        (   )
4.                      (   )
5.       ,

----------


## Elen.ka

.3 ?     .    .
.4        ,     .                 .

----------

